# Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich



## Nico84 (23. Jan. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie bereits andere User vor mir habe auch ich einen Teich (bzw. das was noch davon übrig ist) beim Hauskauf geerbt.

 

Die Maße sind in etwa: 4,50 m lang 2,50 m breit 0,80 tief

Der Teich ist komplett aus ca. 6 – 10 cm dickem Beton und die Ufer sind alle schräg abfallend.

Was habe ich vor:

Teichvergrößerung 
Bachlauf am angrenzenden Hang 

Besatz:
Hauptsächlich Pflanzen
ein paar kleine Fische 

*TEICH:*
Mein erster grober Plan ist nun folgender:

- Den oberen Betonrand auf ca. 20 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel (oberkannte beton derzeit)
  wegstemmen

- Aushub der eingezeichneten Fläche um eine Flachwasserzone zu erhalten

- Die weggestemmten Kanten mit Beton neu modellieren

- Den äußeren Rand mit Randsteinen einfassen

- Dann Flies  + Folie drüber

Jetzt stellt sich mir erst mal die Frage ob dies so sinnvoll ist,  oder es vielleicht auch anders geht.

*Bachlauf*
Der Start des Bachlaufes liegt ca. 2m oberhalb des neuen Wasserspiegels.
Der Bachlauf soll in etwa ein breite von 30 cm haben und Schräg zum Hang in Richtung Teich laufen, 
also so in etwa wie hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504/?q=Bau+Wasserfalles 

Wenn ich es nur halb so schön hinbekomme bin ich zufrieden

Technik?

Ist es bei geringem Fischbesatz notwendig einen Filter zu betreiben und wenn ja was würdet ich mir  vorschlagen.

Als Pumpe für den Bachlauf habe ich an die Oase AquaMax ECO Classic 11500 gedacht.
Denke die solte von den Leistungsdaten her passen oder ?

Fragen über Fragen

beste Grüße
Nico


----------



## muh.gp (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Nico,

und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Das könnte ein richtig schönes Projekt werden. Wenn die tollen Steinstufen hinter der Treppe auch Dein Werk sind, mache ich mir über ein Gelingen keine Sorgen. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch auf der anderen Seite mit diesen "Terrassen" arbeiten. Pro Terrasse in kleines Becken, die jeweiligen Übergänge als Wasserfall. Ich glaube, das hätte was.

Deine Vorgehensweise finde ich weitestgehend sinnvoll. Ich würde allerdings 30 bis 40 cm des Betons zur Ausbauseite abtragen, damit Deine Flachwasserzone nicht so "flach" ist...Volumen tut jedem Teich gut und etwas mehr Tiefe verhindert, dass sich der Teich im Sommer zu schnell aufheizt. 

Für Fischbesatz bis Du mit Deinen 80 cm Tiefe im Grenzbereich, aber es ist machbar. Solltest Du Fische einsetzen, kommt es auf die Menge an, ob eine Filterung notwendig ist. Bei der Größe müsste dann aber "fertiger" Filter aus dem Fachhandel ausreichend sein. So zumindest meine Meinung.

Berichte weiter, hört sich spannend an!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## axel (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Nico 

Auch von mir ein 
:willkommen

Ich finde auch das Du in Deinem Garten etwas schönes Zaubern kannst .
Von mir den Tip zwischen Hang und Teich eine schmalen Graben zu lassen in die Du eine Drainage einbaust . Nicht das es wenn es mal stark regnet Du den ganzen Dreck vom Hang im Teich hast .
Der Teichbesatz mit ein paar kleinen Fischen müsste gehen , stetze aber noch 2 - 3 Sonnenbarsche gleichen Geschlechts mit ein, das der  Nachwuchs in Grenzen bleibt .

Ich selbst würde zur Flachwasserzone noch einen Pflanzenfilter anlegen . Der müsste aber mit einer kleinen Pumpe in der Vegetationszeit durchströmt werden .

lg 
axel


----------



## Nico84 (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

 und erst Mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Anregungen.

@ Holger

Die Steinstufen am hinteren Hang haben mich meinen letzten Sommerurlaub gekostet ;-)

Plan ist auf jeden Fall die Treppe von der anderen Seite her auch noch etwa einen Meter in dieser Form einzufassen, den Bachlauf woltte ich allerdings "frei" gestalten, da es mir sonst zu viel Mauer wird .

Mit den 20cm, für die Flachwasserzone, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das es zu wenig ist, vielen Dank für die Bestätigung.

das mit dem "fertigen" Filter hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sagt man immer die doppelte Größe der Wassermenge bei Fischbesatz, also müsste ich mit einem Filter für 10000 Liter gut hinkommen oder ?

 

@ Axel

Hab die Drainage mal eingezeichnet .
In der Mitte, wo dann der Bachlauf mit kleinem Wasserfall im Teich ankommen soll, würde ich dann die Folie an den vorhandenen U-Steinen hochziehen um dort keinen Wasserverlust zu erhalten.

Pflanzenfilter ?
Wenn ich es richtig verstande habe, ist es ein separater Bereich des Teiches in dem Pflanzen dem Wasser Nähstoffe entziehen welcher durchströmt werden muss ?


Demnach bräuchte ich ja dann 
eine Pumpe für den Pflanzenfilter
eine für den normalen Filter 
eine für den Bachlauf



LG nico


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Nico,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teich :crazy

wie schon erwähnt von den beiden, die Flachwasserzone etwas tiefer machen sollte besser sein.
Eine Pumpe welche den Filter speist sollte reichen. Den Filter würde ich dann oben am Qellanfang machen. Von da dann den Bachlauf runter in den Flachwasserbereich, welcher auch gleich dein Pflanzfilter sein kann.
Beim Fischbesatz würde ich keine Goldis o.ä. einsetzen sondern nur __ Kleinfische.

Beim Filterrücklauf über den Bach solltest du auch eine leise Nachtversion einplanen, sprich einen Bypass per Leitung. So gibt es nachts keinen Ärger wegen Lärmbelästigung 
Oder aber eine Pumpendrosselung.

LG René


----------



## axel (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo Nico

Jo , dort wo Du die Drainage eingezeichnet hast habe ich sie auch gedacht .
Also ich würd 2 Pumpen nehmen . Eine stärkere wie Du sie  für den Bachlauf vorgestellt hast .
Die nur machmal läuft schon wegen der Stromkosten und weil Du ja auch nicht immer im Garten bist .
Und eine zweite Pumpe mit weniger Leistung die an frostfreien Tagen ständig läuft und den Filter und Pflanzenfilter mit Wasser versorgt. Die Bakterien brauchen das ständige durchströmen mit Wasser damit sie nicht absterben und ihre Aufgabe erfüllen.
Ich hab eine kleine Pumpe die einen Druckfilter speißt und von dort das Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter läuft und dann zurück in den Teich .
Leider hatte ich das Problem das ich die Filterschwämme im Druckfilter letztes Jahr öfters mal auspühlen musste.  Darum werd ich doch  perspektivisch , auf eine Filterung über einen Siebfilter und einem Nichtdruckfilter von dem das Wasser in den Pllanzenfilter läuft , umbauen.

lg
axel


----------



## Nico84 (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo,

hab mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und würde die Variante mit 2 separaten Pumpen.
(also wie von Axel beschrieben) bevorzugen.

Was für eine Filterlösung würdet Ihr mir den Vorschlagen.

Ein Druckfilter scheint ja bei den meisten nicht so beliebt zu sein, auf Grund des höheren Wartungsaufwandes.

Würde den ein Durchlauffilter wie der CBF350B Sinn machen?

LG
Nico


----------



## muh.gp (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Umbau 70er Jahre Betonteich*

Hallo,

ich habe beide Arten im Einsatz. Am kleinen Teich ein Druckfilter von O... und am größeren Teich einen CBF350C. Bisher bin ich beiden Systemen zufrieden. Sie verrichten ihre Arbeit und der Wartungsaufwand hält sich bisher in Grenzen. Wobei ich beim Koi-Teich einen CS II vorgeschaltet habe.

Aber bei einem überschaubaren Besatz sollte eine Druckfilter ausreichen. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nico84 (10. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so am Wochenende wurde gebuddelt, oh man dieser scheiß knöterich.

Und nun die nächste Frage.

hier mal ein Bild vom alten Betonrand gegenüber des Hangs.







Aus Platzgründen kann ich leider nicht wie geplant den neuen Rand erst hinter dem Beton mit Randsteinen einfassen.

Meint Ihr es ist möglich auf den alten Rand zu betonieren oder habt Ihr eine andere Idee wie ich den Rand dort erhöhen kann ?


----------



## Nico84 (12. März 2014)

kurzer Zwischenbericht

Teich ist leer, jetzt kann am Wochenende der Betonrand hangseitig weggestemmt werden 






Gruß

Nico

*****************
kurze Frage, seht Ihr die bilder ??? direkt oder erst über den link ?


----------



## krallowa (12. März 2014)

Momentan nur Link ohne Bild


----------



## Nico84 (12. März 2014)

Nico84 schrieb:


> kurzer Zwischenbericht
> 
> Teich ist leer, jetzt kann am Wochenende der Betonrand hangseitig weggestemmt werden
> 
> ...


 
mhh ich raff das nicht, wenn ich den beitrag schreibe, wirds angezeigt


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2014)

Nico84 schrieb:


> kurze Frage, seht Ihr die bilder ??? direkt oder erst über den link ?



Ich seh sie nur wenn ich auf den Link klicke.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Drück dir die Daumen das alles so wird , wie du dir es vorgestellt hast.

LG René


----------



## Annett (15. März 2014)

Hallo Nico,

die Bilder werden nicht angezeigt, weil wir die Ladezeit unserer Seiten niedrig halten wollen. Je nach eingebundener Bildgröße und Hoster kann es zu deutlichen Verzögerungen kommen. Du kannst die Bilder aber auch direkt im Forum hoch laden. Unter dem Editor sollte sich eine entsprechende Möglichkeit finden.


----------



## Nico84 (17. März 2014)

test

super danke Annett hat gefunzt


----------



## Nico84 (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so wurde wieder ein bisserl witergearbeitet.
Der alte Rand wurde weggestemmt und und die Bruchkanten neu vermörtelt.

 

Hätte nochmal ne Frage zur Drainage, meint Ihr diese ist wirklich notwendig oder reicht es aus,
wenn ich die Folie einfach bis kurz über den Rand der Betonstein lege ?

LG Nico


----------



## teufelhexe (29. März 2014)

ein interesantes vorhaben.
freue mich schon neues zu lesen.
mach weiter so.
gruß moni
p.s. frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten. sorry. ist für mich alles noch neuland.


----------



## Nico84 (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab wieder ein bisserl was geschafft.

Das Flies liegt, und am Freitag soll dann die Folie folgen

 

Mit der Gestaltung des Bachlaufes habe ich auch schon begonnen.

 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tiopps Anregungen oder Kritik ;-)

so weit von mir

LG

Nico

PS - Bitte entscuhuldigt die Unordnung


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nico,
ich habe Deinen Thread erst heute entdeckt.
Die Folie wirst Du ja schon bestellt haben?
Ein Tip noch schneide die Folie blos nicht zu früh ab lieber klappst Du sie um.
Ich persönlich hätte auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite auch noch eine Flachzone gemacht, die kann ja auch nur 20 cm Tiefe haben oder du machst einen
Ufergraben daran, das wirkt immer gleich ganz anders wenn ein Teich auf mehreren Seiten eingewachsen ist, da bei Dir ja der Teich gleich schräg abfällt
hast Du sonst immer nur blanke schräge Wände.
Aber insgesamt gefällt mir die Umsetztung ganz gut so.
Acht auch unbedingt darauf, dass vom Hang her bei Regen keine Erde in den Teich gelangen kann. ( Nährstoffeintrag)

LG Markus


----------



## Nico84 (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Markus,

Ja Folie liegt im Keller, sollte aber genug sein wenn ich sehe wie viel Flies ich noch habe ;-).

Der Ufergraben fällt aus Platzgründen aus, da ich zukünftig an der Stelle noch vorbei laufen möchte und jetzt der Weg schon ganz schön schmal ist.  Ich werde schauen wie ich das ganze Umsetzte wenn die Folie liegt.

Habe Ufermatten oder Pflanztaschen im Hinterkopf, muss aber dann erst mal schauen wie das mit dem Wasserspiegel aussschaut, aber ich denke das wird schon.

Hangseitig habe ich die U-Steine mit 2-32 Schotter befüllt und werde die Folie bis knapp über den Rand hochziehen,
da sollte dann eigentlich nix pasieren.

LG Nico


----------



## Nico84 (15. Apr. 2014)

Huhu,

seid 2 Tagen ist Baustopp, wegen dieses sch**** Wetter,.

Will euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten was passiert ist


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2014)

Versuche in dem Bachlauf von oben Staubereiche mit einer Wassertiefe von mindestens 30 cm einzuarbeiten. Sonst  trocknet dir das Bachlauf dauernd aus und du hast da nur eine Steinwüste. Also Bereiche in welchen 30 cm Wasser stehen bleibt, wenn du die Pumpe aus machst. Oder du planst ohne Pflanzen.

Zum Beispiel da wo auf dem Foto dein Schlauchende liegt. Flies noch mal hoch, Boden KG-Rohrstück oder ähnliches drunter und Boden im Staubereich noch eintiefen. Bereiche in welchen die Folie nicht das Staubecken bildet sonndern mittels aufgelegte Steine das Wasser aufgestaut wird kann man vergessen. Wenn Pumpe aus dann staut da kein Stein mehr das Wasser. Selbst ein eingefärbter Betonwall kann das Wasser nicht halten sonder es findet immer einen Weg über der Folie lang. Die notwendigen Fliese auf der Folie saugen dann auch noch eine Zeit das Wasser aus dem Staubereich so das von den mal geplanten 30 cm nur noch 20 über bleichen. Kapielarkraft der Fliese ist wohl bei mir so 10 cm. Liegt dann wohl auch an den benutzten Fliesen.


----------



## Nico84 (15. Apr. 2014)

hi,

danke für den tipp, werds morgen mal versuchen umzusetzen, mal schauen was ich so finde um unterzubauen, aber 30 cm ist schon ne ganze menge, dann wird der wasserfall ganz schoön hoch. mal sehen wie ichs bastel.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Kannst ja mal eines deiner Vliesestücke über nacht in einen vollen Wassereimer hängen bis zum grund und auf der anderen Seite runter biss zum Boden. Das fängt an zu laufen.... dann warte ab wie weit das Wasser aus dem Eimer gesaugt wird.....das klärt einiges.


----------



## Nico84 (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab ein bisserl weitergeschafft und so langsam nimmt das ganze Gestalt an  ;-)

Die mittlerere Stufe hat nun eine Tiefe von ca 35 - 40 cm.

Wie würdet Ihr bei der Bepflanzug des Teiches vorgehen ?

Pflanzen einzeln auswählen, oder ist es sinnvoller gleich ein sogenanntes Pflanzenpaket  zu kaufen, bin da ehrlich gesagt etwas überfordert.

Des Weiteren, habe ich noch relativ viel 0-2 Sand über, sollte Ich den Bodengrund mit einer fiener Schicht bedecken oder lieber keinen Bodengrund einbringen.

Liebe Grüße

Nico


----------



## Nico84 (24. Apr. 2014)

Halli Hallo,

hier nochmal ne totale von der anderen Seite aus.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Tipp zu meiner Pflanzenfrage und zum Bodengrund geben ?

Lieben Dank

Nico


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Was möchtest du für einen Teich haben. Naturnah oder Koi-Pool.

Naturnah würde ich eine dünne Bodenschicht einbringen...
beim Koi Pool eher nicht .....wobei ich warscheinlich doch etwas feines ohne 0 Anteilt auch verwenden würde.

Pflanzen kann dir keiner was raten......jeder hat einen anderen Geschnäck. Was auch immer in deinem Pflanzenpaket ist weiß keiner ...wie soll man da etwas empfehlen.
Persönlich will ich immer bestimmte Blühpflanzen. Bin dabei für eine besondere Blüte bereit, etwas mehr Geld aus zu geben. Andere nehmen lieber den Standard und achten auf Pflanzen welche gute "Zerrer " sind, also eher viel Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser hohlen. Das wird Wichtig, wenn man seinen Teich stark besetzt. Ist nicht mein Plan. Bzw. Wenn die 5 Koi so groß sind das es nötig wird sollte der Pflanzenwuchs entweder so üppig sein, dass es kein Problem mehr ist oder mir fällt dann schon lange wieder was anderes ein.

Deshalb meine Ich du solltest dich einfach mal für die Pflanzen intressiern,  hier die Infos zu den Waserpflanzen lesen, dann bei Naturgard und bei Nymphaion Seerosen, Lotos, Teichpflanzen und Stauden
Dann hast eine Vorstellung was möglich ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nico,
das sieht doch schon mal richtig gut aus, was Du aus dem alten "Quadratteich" gemacht hast ! Den Tipp von Marcus mit dem "Ufergraben" kriegst Du ja zu beiden Seiten des Hangs sehr gut hin, vergiß bloß die "Kapillarsperre" nicht. 
Kannst Du oben auf dem Hang nicht noch ein kleines "Becken" bauen? Das wäre ein klasse Filter, in dem sich Schlamm absetzen kann (selbst wenn es kein ausgeklügelter Bodenfilter oder Pflanzenfilter wird). Mit ein paar Pflanzen drin sieht der dann noch richtig schick aus, und die technik könnte sich auf die Bachlaufpumpe beschränken. Wie soll der "Wassertransport" nach oben gehen? Als Schlauch bzw. Rohr ¿ (Ironie) würde ich ein 40er (Innendurchmesser, ohne zusätzliche Einengung durch dicke Schlauchwellen o. ä.) empfehlen, wenn Du (so vermute ich mal) unter 10 m³/h bleiben willst. Die Wasserleistung wäre ausreichend, neben einer "Bodenabsaugung" auch einen Skimmer mit einer Pumpe zu betreiben. 
Zu Pflanzen kann ich nur empfehlen, im Baumarkt preiswert ein paar Pflanzen zu kaufen, die Dir gefallen. Ich würde das dort (und leider auch in den bekannten Gartencentern) angebotene 08/15-Sortiment erweitern, wobei ich Werner nur empfehlen kann. Bei den Pflanzen gibt es grob zwei Varianten: "wasserliebende" Stauden, und typische "Wasserpflanzen", die auch als positiv für die Wasserqualität angesehen werden ("Repopflanzen"). Einen Teil, den man in den Teich setzen kann, hast Du vielleicht schon im Garten, weil viele Pflanzen da recht flexibel sind.
Bei ersterer Kategorie gefallen mir z. B. Englische __ Wasserminze, "Binsenlilie", diverse __ Iris, "__ Wasserdost". __ Primeln und die unvermeidliche __ Sumpfdotterblume wachsen bei mir auch, ebenso unverwüstlich ist die __ gelbe Gauklerblume. __ Hechtkraut und __ Schwanenblume gefallen mir auch, und gehören schon in die Flachwasserzone, damit sie nicht kaputtfrieren. Ich mag Riedgräser und __ Binsen, wobei die Schlanksegge, blaugrüne Binse und das __ Wollgras aus dem Baumarkt bei mir genauso wächst, wie diverse Simsen (Scirpus, Schoenoplectus) und __ Seggen (z. B. Carex nigra, Stachelschweinsegge, Baumea), die ich dort nicht bekommen habe. __ Igelkolben finde ich auch toll, von __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf raten viele ab, habe ich daher nicht.
ich habe zudem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass am Teichrand auch viele Pflanzen aus dem "Bauerngarten" wie Frauenmantel, Felberich, __ Astern und Storchschnäbel gut gedeihen.
See- bzw. __ Teichrosen stellen eigene Ansprüche, und laufen außer Konkurrenz zur Rand- und Flachwasserbepflanzung. Das gilt ebenso für Moorbeetpflanzen, wo man hier viele Tipps findet.
Am besten wachsen die oben erwähnten Pflanzen in guter Muttererde, die ich mit Sand bzw. Lehm abdecken würde, um das Teichwasser weniger zu beeinträchtigen. Man kann freilich in Sand/Lehm starten, und dem Pflanzenwachstum ein wenig länger zuschauen... .


----------



## Nico84 (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ihr beiden

erst Mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@ Totto
Soll schon Naturnah werden, da ich nicht vorhabe aufwendige Filtertechnik zu betreiben.
Auf Grund der Gegebenheiten an meinem Teich dachte ich an z.B das Flachwasserpaket 25 und Natur-Teichpflanzenpaket 25 von NG.

@ Rolf
Wo sieht es den aus als würde ich die Kapillarsperre vergessen  ?

Das mit dem weiteren kleinen Becken oben ist aus "Regierungsgründen" eigentlich nicht möglich, aber vielleicht lässt sich daran noch was ändern ;-)
Für den Wassertransport habe ich die Osaga OGM 13000 ins Auge gefasst mit nem 1,5 zoll Schlauch. Am End noch nen Regler, falls es doch zu viel Wasser ist.

Danke für die Pflanzennennungen, hilft mir weiter 

Können dír gennanten "wasserliebenden" Stauden stehen auch bis sagen wir mal ca. 5-10 cm unterwasser stehen oder eher nur auf feuchtem Boden oberhalb des Wasserspiegels ??

Werd die Tage glaub ich einfahch mal zum Kölle fahren und schauen was es da so gibt.

LG


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nico,
man kann wohl noch nicht erkennen, ob die Kapillarsperre "richtig" wird. Schwierig wird der Hang. Mit einem 1,5"-Schlauch hast Du auf 6 m Länge einen Druckverlust von ~1 m (bei 10 m³/h). Das wären 25 W an elektrischer Mehrleistung. Wenn die 10 m³/h zuviel Durchfluß sind, dann nimm lieber eine kleinere Pumpe, und Du sparst "doppelt" Strom. Die "wasserliebenden" Stauden wachsen eher besser oberhalb des Wasserspiegels. Das geht wunderbar im Ufergraben, wobei dann das Thema Kapillarsperre wichtig ist (Folie oberhalb Boden, und frei von überwachsenen Wurzeln). Jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich die Kapillarsperre wieder gesäubert, spätestens im Herbst kann ich wieder 'ran.


----------



## Nico84 (28. Apr. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit einem 1,5"-Schlauch hast Du auf 6 m Länge einen Druckverlust von ~1 m (bei 10 m³/h). Das wären 25 W an elektrischer Mehrleistung. Wenn die 10 m³/h zuviel Durchfluß sind, dann nimm lieber eine kleinere Pumpe, und Du sparst "doppelt" Strom.


 
Hallo Rolf,

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das nicht so ganz 

Ich muss ca 2,5 m hoch und 6 m weit pumpen. - Hab halt in erster Linie Angst ne zu kleine Pumpe zu kaufen mit der ich dann nix anfangen kann.

Hab leider auch keine Pumpe um das ganze mal auszuprobieren.


Am Hang sollte die Kapillarsperre eigentlich passen, Folie steht ca  5 cm über und dahinter ist Großzügig mit Schotter hinterfüllt


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nico,
tut mir leid, wenn mein Beitrag ein wenig konfus war . Um es kurz zu machen - ein 40er (oder gar nur 37er) Schlauch wird unnötig Strom und Durchfluß kosten. Von den 4 m Förderhöhe Deiner Pumpe bleiben noch 1,5 m. Nach meiner groben Schätzung hast Du da noch ~9 m³/h Durchfluß - im behinderungsfreien Fall. Durch den Schlauch werden sich je nach Größe der Schlauchtülle höchstens 5 m³/h quälen. Das schaffst Du auch mit einer 8000er bzw. 7500er Pumpe (und 80W weniger elektrischer Leistung ). Abschätzen lässt sich das über einen Druckverlust-Rechner (gibt's auch online), und einen Blick in die Pumpenkennlinie. Mit Mathematik kommt man da auch vorwärts, dann braucht man jedoch eine entsprechende Beschreibung der Pumpenkennlinie.
Eine Kapillarsperre am Hang dauerhaft zu erhalten, ist schwierig, wenn sie senkrecht gegen Erdreich steht (weil dann ständig was nachrutscht, so bald man sie wieder frei gelegt hat). Ich hänge mal eine Zeichnung an, wie man so was machen könnte, sofern die Option "Steinrand" gewählt ist. Bei der Option "Erde" braucht man wohl eine zusätzliche "Terrasse".


----------



## Nico84 (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

braucht dir nicht leid zu tun, bin vielleicht auch einfach zu doof 

Hab mal die Pumpenkennlinien unten beigefügt.
Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie bei der 8000er das gleiche ankommen kann wie bei der 13000er.

Könnte ja auch nenn 50mm Schlauch nehmen, macht wahrscheinlich schon mehr Sinn oder ?

Hab noch mal 2 Skizzen von meineer Bauweise bzgl. der Kapillarsperre gemacht.
Müsste eigentlich passen denke ich.

LG


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nico,
die Kapillarsperre passt so, das ist vermutlich mehr als unbedingt nötig . Die Pumpenkennlinien sehe ich aber nicht - macht auch nicht viel. Klar fördert eine 8000er weniger als eine 13000er, egal durch welchen Schlauch. Die Verluste der 13000er wären aber um ein mehrfaches höher, und das kostet nun mal Geld. Mit einem 50er Schlauch hast Du eine 13000er gut angebunden. Auf diese Weise hast Du einen strömungsbedingten Druckverlust im zweistelligen cm-Bereich, und das belastet die Haushaltskasse nicht viel mehr als ohne selbigen. Sollte dann zuviel des Guten durch den Schlauch fließen, dann läßt sich ja die Pumpe drosseln, und das spart dann Strom.


----------



## Nico84 (2. Mai 2014)

Na das hört sich doch gut an, dann werd ich die Tage mal bestellen und wenn die Zeit und das Wetter es zulässt wird endlich mal wieder weitergebaut 


Taugt der Schlauch hier was ?

Teichschlauch schwere Profiqualität 50mm von 1m - 25m Länge - 5,55 € pro lmtr | eBay


----------



## Nico84 (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
mal wieder ein paar Bildchen falls jemand mitliest  
LG


----------



## muh.gp (6. Mai 2014)

WOW, sieht gut aus, Nico! Glückwunsch zum Gewässer im Garten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Mai 2014)

Servus Nico,
das schaut schon richtig gut aus, wenn jetzt dann noch die Bepflanzung antständig gemacht ist, dann hast Du ein richtiges Schmuckstück.

LG Markus


----------



## Nico84 (7. Mai 2014)

Danke euch beiden ;-)

hier noch mal ne Gesamtansicht, der Rand ist nun entgültig fertig.

 


Die Molchis sind auch schon wieder da 

 


Der Bachlauf nimmt auch langsam  Gestalt an, will jetzt nur mal abwarten wie das Wasser fließt
- wenn es mehr ist als die paar Liter aus dem Gartenschlauch -

 


Hätte da aber jetzt mal ne Frage ob folgender Schlauch auf die folgende Pumpe passt.

http://www.pvc-welt.de/Teich-Poolschlauch-Top-Qualitaet-50mm
http://www.ebay.de/itm/OSAGA-Guene-...0426671?_trksid=p2054897.l4275#ht_2827wt_1123

bin da irgendwie verwirrt.

oben steht was von 40mmm dann 50,8mm und dann 50mm 

LG


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2014)

Manche Pumpen haben so abgestufte Anschlüsse, wo man verschiedene Schläuche dran bekommt.


Wenn du noch Steine über hast würde ich an den Seiten und um den Busch weitere flächig verteilen. (Genauso wie am Teichrand weiterbauen), so das man die Außenkanten des Teiches nicht mehr so geometrisch erkennen kann.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nico,
auch von mir ein dickes Lob zu Deinem Teichbau! Das sieht ja schon jetzt richtig gut aus. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen wieder bei Werner zugeschlagen, um ein paar neue Pflanzen an den Teichrand zu bekommen. Auch nach vier (!) Jahren gibt es da noch Lücken, in die man was pflanzen kann. Lass Dir ruhig Zeit mit dem Pflanzen, man erlebt da viele Überraschungen. Dennoch habe ich in den letzten zwei Jahren einiges an Pflanzen abgeben können.
Laut Beschreibung bekommst Du den Schlauch ja bereits auf die Schlauchtülle, von der man mit einer Handsäge die "Verjüngungen" gut absägen kann. Ich habe da eine Katana, ein Fuchsschwanz tut's auch (wobei man mit möglichst wenig Druck am schnellsten vorwärts kommt). Statt einer Stichsäge würde ich dann lieber zur Flex greifen, wenn Du keine Handsäge hast.
Auf jeden Fall wird die Pumpe an ihrem Ausgang ein 1,5" (oder vielleicht sogar - vernünftiger weise ein 2" !) Außengewinde haben, auf das man einen PVC-Adapter schrauben kann, und kann in diesen eine PVC-Schlauchwelle einkleben. Aber warum umständlich, wenn's auch die mitgelieferte Schlauchwelle macht?


----------



## Nico84 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi Totto,

werd mal schauen was noch so übrig bleibt, wenn ich fertig mit den Mauern und dem Bachlauf bin, finde es auch noch sehr geometrich.

Mir war jetzt im ersten Step vorallem wichtig, dass die Kapillarsperre passt.

Den Bux wollte ich eh noch irgendwie einfassen von daher hatten wir da beide die gleiche Idee 

Feintuning ist ja immer möglich ;-)

Denke halt auch das durch diverse Pflanzen im und um den Teich herum das ganze auch nicht mehr so extrem rechteckig wirkt.
*************
Servus Rolf,

Denke auch das man immer noch ein Plätzchen für was neues findet  
Hab jetzt erstmal ein paar wenige Pflänzchen im Baumarkt gekauft und werde jetzt so nach und nach mal schauen was mir
gefällt und passt.

Wenn du das nächste mal was abzugeben hast, kansste ja mal an mich denken 

Hab jetzt sogar die 15000 er Pumpe + Regler bestellt, war billiger als die 13000 er

Aber sollte ja dann ales kein Problem sein so wie Totto und du beschrieben haben 

LG Nico


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

da haste was tolles geschaffen  jetzt nur noch viele viele Pflanzen und dann  und warten !!!


----------



## Nico84 (8. Mai 2014)

Danke Doris,

komme jetzt noch mal zum Thema Pflanzen,

was haltet Ihr von diser Kombi   ??

*10 Pflanzen gelbe Gaukler ,
10 Pflanzen  Bachbunge ,
10 Sumpfvergissmeinnicht ,
10  Wasserfenchel ,
5 Triebe  Hornkraut ,
a 30cm
3 Pflanzen  Igelkolben 
und 
2 gelbe Teichlilien*


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

 ich glaube Pflanzen kann man nicht zuviel haben !

Unterwasserpflanzen noch ! Alles rein damit ! Frag doch hier im Forum ob schon jemand was über hat!


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2014)

_10 Pflanzen  Bachbunge ,
10 Sumpfvergissmeinnicht , _

_Würde ich mir Sparren und eher mehr Irris oder Sumpfdotter nehmen. Weiterhin währe meine Intension so vielle verschiedene wie möglich um zu sehen welche in meinem Teich wachsen....außer wenn du bestimmte Bereiche mit einer Sorte als Gruppe Pflanzen möchtest. Selbst dann währen die oben genannten nicht meine erste Wahl. _

_Die bekommst du von jedem dritten im Herbst in Mengen weil die ziemlich wuchern._


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2014)

Servus Nico, 
__ Bachbunge und __ gelbe Gauklerblume wuchern recht stark, da tun es 2 Ableger auch,wenn Du diese gleich immer wieder teilst hast Du ruck zuck
eine ganze Menge. 
Bei mir war es jedenfalls so.

LG Markus


----------



## Nico84 (9. Mai 2014)

Ok Ihr habt mich überzeugt  

werd dann wohl doch die Pflanzen einzeln auswählen und ein bisserl mehr dafür ausgeben

LG


----------



## Nico84 (12. Mai 2014)

Hilfe,

so am Wochenende kam die Pumpe Osaga OGM 15000 und es steht dick und fett in der Bedienungsanleitung das sie nicht für Drehzahlregler geeignet ist. 

Habe mich dann direkt auf die Suche gemacht, aber keine Pumpe gefunden bei der es eindeutig hervorgeht das Sie dafür geeignet ist.

Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben welche Pumpenreihe ich dafür nehmen kann. ?

Es heißt ja irgendwie alle Pumpen mit Asynchronmotor. Aber alles was ich gefunden habe waren Asynchron-Spaltrohrmotoren.

LG


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nico,
sollte die Pumpe per Gleichspannung (und Kleinspannung !) gespeist sein, hilft kein Drehzahlegler. Du hast dann (für die mechnische Konstruktion) ein Optimum gefunden, also freue Dich!


----------



## Nico84 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

so , hab jetzt folgenden Pflanzen eingesetzt und bin jetzt mal gespannt wies wächst

Preslie
Zebra Simse
Gauklerblume
Wasserdickblatt
Ästiger Igellkolben
Sumpvergissmeinicht
__ Zwergbinse
__ Pfennigkraut,
__ Brunnenkresse
Bach-__ Ehrenpreis
Horkraut
__ Wasserpest
__ Blutweiderich
__ Sumpfdotterblume

 



Die Mauern links von der Treppe hab ich auch schon fast fertig und werd mich jetzt wieder dem Bachlauf widmen.

 

Das mit der Pumpe und dem Drehzahlregler macht mich aber ehrlich gesagt total kirre 

Überall steht was anderes

LG


----------



## Nico84 (20. Mai 2014)

Huhu,

mal kurz was neues von mir.

Habe es jetzt doch geschafft am Start des Bachlaufes ein kleines Becken aufzustellen .

 

Für heute Mittag ist dann geplant die Schlauchdurchführung in die Bütt zu kleben und die Pumpe anzuschmeißen.

Dann wird sich zeigen wie der Bachlauf so mit mehr Wasservolumen wirkt.

Ich bin gespannt und werd berichten.

Grüße

Nico


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2014)

Wasser marsch 

Jetzt gehts ans endgültige Dekorieren und Pflanze im Umfeld


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2014)

na supi Nico,
wie lang ist denn der "Bachlauf" jetzt insgesamt?


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal schätzen so 5 bis 6 Meter mit nem Gefälle von 2,5 Metern


----------



## Nico84 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meint Ihr es macht Sinn oben in die Bütt starkzehrende Pflanzen zu setzen?
Diese würden dann ja nur durchströmt wenn der Bachlauf läuft, daher die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit 

Des weiteren habe ich in vor - ich denke aber erst nächstes Jahr  - einen Schwarm notropis chrosomus einzusetzen.

Meint Ihr das würde ohne Filter funktionieren ?

LG

Nico


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nico,
klar machen Pflanzen Sinn - selbst im Bachlauf machen sie das noch. Du hast ja schöne Stufen und einen Bottich, der ausreichend lange feucht bleibt bzw. Wasser hält. Auf diese Weise hast Du auch gleich eine verbesserte Filterwirkung. Ohne Pflanzen hast Du mit Deinem Bachlauf vermutlich einen Pflegefall,weil sich dann sicher vermehrt Algen breit machen, und man jeden Dreck sieht.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2014)

Packe an Pflanzen rein was geht und schön ist.
Tipp, lieber gleiche Sorten bei einander als alles wild verteilen.


----------



## Nico84 (23. Juli 2014)

Halli Hallo,

auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## krallowa (23. Juli 2014)

Wie man sieht, es wird was
Jetzt noch etwas grün Drumherum und dann die Natur mal machen lassen


----------



## Nico84 (20. Mai 2015)

Einfach mal ein paar Bilder wie es aktuell Ausschaut


----------



## lilaluna (21. Mai 2015)

das gefällt mir sehr...wohnst in meiner nähe? dann hätt ich gleich nen ratgeber für meine erweiterung parat...


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2015)

Klasse,
wenn man mal das erste Bild aus diesem Thema betrachtet und das was heute draus geworden ist, spitze.
Da sieht man mal das sich die Ackerei auch lohnt.


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2015)

@ krallowa
Ja ist ein schönes Gefühl zu sehen was man geschaffen hat.
Vor allem dann wenn man sich mal wieder alte Bilder anschaut

@lilaluna 
Freut mich das es dir gefällt.
Das mit der Nähe wird wohl nix -  komme grob aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet -
Kann dir aber gern auch aus der ferne ein paar Tipps geben ;-) wobei ich gestehen muss das ich eigentlich alles Wissen und Inspiration hier aus dem Forum hab !!!


----------



## lilaluna (21. Mai 2015)

@ nico
eigentlich bin ich ne kölsche,die es so hoch verschlagen hat
bei mir isses so,das ich extrem geizig bin(und sein muss weil haus will abbezahlt werden)daher sammle ich nun schon materialien angefangen von pflanzringen,tonnen,kies,pflanzen ec.(ebay kleinanzeigen sei dank) damit ich dann wenn ich anfange,alles in einem rutsch abarbeite.mein prob is eher,wie verbinde ich die folie aus dem alten teich mit der neuen...geht leider nur so,das ganze mit max 150 cm breite,anscliessend wird der dann wieder so breit wie der alte teich. im zwischenraum verstecke ich dann die neuen filtertonnen...bietet sich so an,weil ich den teich am rand mit gehwegplatten hochziehe,weil mehr als 80 tiefe wäre sonst nich drin wegen grundwasser.
gruss
lilaluna


----------

